
Netflix's $12M Gamble on “Beasts of No Nation” - nols
http://www.fastcompany.com/3052347/behind-the-brand/inside-netflixs-12-million-oscar-seeking-gamble-on-beasts-of-no-nation
======
n0us
Idris Elba is an excellent actor and I'm looking forward to watching this. I'm
also hoping to see him as the next James Bond when Craig's contract runs up.

~~~
protomyth
He is an amazing actor with a great range, and I'm hoping he is not the next
James Bond. It would be a waste. The thought that some studio is not willing
to do something original with someone like that troubles me greatly. Plus,
recycling these roles with simple replacement just seems insulting. Its
basically saying that there is no original thought to culture and audiences
cannot accept the new.

~~~
jerf
I'm kind of willing to give the Bond franchise a pass on this front. It's been
a brand, if not its own mini-genre, for longer than I've been alive. And it's
not like Hollywood is performing brand necromancy on it; it's been active for
a good bit of that time. It's more like Doctor Who and less like Charlie's
Angels.

~~~
Roodgorf
Wow, Doctor Who is actually a fantastic comparison I had never thought of
before.

~~~
amyjess
Fans of both franchises have been making this comparison for years, and one of
the more famous fan theories is that Bond is a Time Lord (which is usually
tongue-in-cheek... well, a little bit at least).

I always like it when someone new notices the similarities :)

------
username3
Time to buy Netflix stock that fell 10%.

~~~
sagarun
still expensive

------
rokhayakebe
Excellent. It still baffles me why I have to drive to the movies to pay $10,
when I can pay the same $10 bucks at home.

~~~
gagege
Do you have a 20 foot wide screen and top of the line surround sound system at
home (not the mention the snacks)? Going to the theater is a much better
experience to me than sitting at home.

~~~
Raphmedia
It's a matter of perception. Sitting closer to a smaller 4k screen will give
you a better experience than the big badly dimmed screen at the movies. A good
pair of quality headphones ($300+) will also sound better than the often too
loud sound system in the cinema. I can also set my own EQ and add sound
compression to movies where the music, dialogs and special effect are badly
balanced.

As for the snacks, they charge double or triple the price of everywhere else
on the planet.

The only reason I go to a theater is out of nostalgia. For a while, I thought
that 3d would give me a reason to go the the cinema, but I've yet to
experience 3d in a satisfying way.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
I'll have to echo aidenn0 here with respect to the sound. I have pretty good
headphones (Beyerdynamic T90s) and love them, but when it comes to a movie
experience I want a good five-channel speaker setup with proper level
calibration and an amplifier that has a home theater EQ profile built in. To
me, that's more important than the screen -- I only have a 42" 720p TV, but
I'd rather watch movies on it than on 55" 1080p screens with more anemic sound
systems. (Granted, my TV is a Pioneer plasma model, so for a 720p screen it's
really good.)

I still like going to theaters occasionally, though. For all of the flaws --
including the snack prices, definitely -- sitting closer to a 60" screen at
home is not going to truly replicate the effect of sitting twenty feet away
from a 720" one.

~~~
praneshp
You probably don't care (neither do I), but the reason the snack prices are so
high is because the theater makes almost no money from the movie, in the first
few weeks.

My beef is with the quality of the snacks, not the prices themselves.

------
interesting_att
Just saw this film. High caliber stuff. Highly recommended.

Quick fun fact: It was directed by Cary Joji Fukunaga, director of S1 True
Detective

